# [RADEON] Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual (Résolu)

## sephiroth2

Bonjour,

je viens de réinstaller ma gentoo avec le livecd 2008.0, tout se passe pour le mieux, mais pour l'installation du driver graphique, je galère...

L'erreur est que quand je tappe "glxinfo" quand je démarre la machine, c'est parfait, ça me dit "Direct rendering: Yes"

Mais si je réessaye juste après, là c'est la catastrophe:

```
glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x32 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

Pour glxgears, j'ai une erreur toute autre mais surement liée:

```
glxgears

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
```

De plus, dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log, je peux voir cette erreur:

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r300_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

Je ne sais plus où donner de la tête...

Aidez moi s.v.p...Last edited by sephiroth2 on Sun Nov 30, 2008 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Salut, tu peux mettre le titre de ton topic au norme du forum?

Sinon pour le driver radeon, tu as bien compilé xorg avec le support radeon, le module radeon est présent avec ton noyau (je pense que oui sinon t'aurais meme pas ce genre de message) et l'agpgart?

t'as bien config ton xorg.conf?

----------

## sephiroth2

Salut,

x11-base/xorg-server est bien compilé avec video_cards_radeon, le module radeon est bel et bien présent avec mon noyau:

```
radeon                114720  1 

drm                    72360  2 radeon
```

Et je n'ai pas l'agpgart car je suis en 64 bits   :Sad: 

Et mon xorg.conf:

```
$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option      "HorizEdgeScroll"   "0"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   Option "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Configured Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Monitor      "Configured Monitor"

   Device      "Card0"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

 Option "Composite" "enable"

 Option "RENDER" "enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection
```

----------

## kwenspc

Je vois pas trop ce qui va pas. Ok pour l'agpgart (mais tu as ou moins le bon driver agp pour ta CM?)

Rajoutes Load "GLcore" à la section Module, mais je doute que ça change quoique ce soit.

et ça à la section Device: 

    Option     "AGPSize" "16"

    Option     "AGPMode" "4"

    Option     "AGPFastWrite" "on"

Sinon regardes le liens dans ma signature, y a tout en tas de liens en cas de soucis avec les drivers libres et proprio.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je ne sais plus trop si : oui ou non AIGLX est supporté par les drivers ATI parce qu'avant fallait virer le support AIGLX pour ne plus avoir ce genre d'erreur tq :

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

```

(cf. historique)

pour les r300 et les drivers opensources c'était la même histoire je crois bien non ?

----------

## sephiroth2

Salut boozo,

le problème c'est que sur ma arch 64, le driver marche impeccable..

Je vais tout de même tester ce que tu me dis pour voir ce que ça donne !

----------

## boozo

me doutes bien... j'ai lu les commentaires du xorg.conf    :Razz: 

btw, pourrais-tu nous donner quelques infos de plus genre : la carte, les options relatives dans ton kernel actif, idem pour la sortie des logs de X, etc  (bref ce qui est pertinent pour le pb à grand coup de grep sans nous coller tout le tremblement ^^ )

----------

## sephiroth2

Alors pour ma carte:

```
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]
```

Et les WW et EE de mon xorg.0.log:

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering for RN50/RC410/RS485/RS600/R600 forced on -- This is NOT officially supported at the hardware level and may cause instability or lockups

(WW) RADEON(0): LCD DDC Info Table found!

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x3fff3000 is: 0x3fff3000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0x41ff4000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to determine num pipes from DRM, falling back to manual look-up!

(WW) Configured Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one...
```

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r300_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
```

Voilà !

----------

## kwenspc

Hum le driver radeon est libre. Ça m'étonnerait qu'il supporte pas aiglx. Amha c'est pas le problème. 

Faut revoir xorg-server. Donnes nous les USE flags utilisé pour xorg-server? (eix xorg-server si tu as eix).

Au fait, question idote mais: ta carte c'est quoi? quel modèle?

----------

## sephiroth2

Ma carte est une radeon Xpress 1150 (c'est un ordinateur portable, inspiron 1501 plus exactement), eix me donne ces USE:

```
dri hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 sdl video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nv video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo xorg
```

----------

## marmotton

Salut, 

tu utilises quelle version de xorg-server?

J'ai une X1950pro (R500) avec le driver radeon, et il me fallait xorg-1.5 pour avoir l'AIGLX (sinon j'avais bien un environnement graphique mais pas d'AIGLX / accélération 3D, et là aussi une erreur de symbole manquant pour AIGLX dans le log X11, mais je ne sais plus quel symbole exactement))

Après je ne sais pas si les contraintes sont exactement les mêmes pour une X1100 (chipset intégré...)

----------

## boozo

@kwen : ok mais cependant quand je vois des posts un peu partout dont la majorité passent par fglrx (i.e. celui-ci)... ben je me pose la question ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @kwen : ok mais cependant quand je vois des posts un peu partout dont la majorité passent par fglrx (i.e. celui-ci)... ben je me pose la question ?  

 

C'est vrai que ces modèles de cartes acceptent les 2 drivers.

Au fait, ça serait pas le driver RadeonHD qu'il faut utiliser pour les chip R500/600 ?

----------

## sephiroth2

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   @kwen : ok mais cependant quand je vois des posts un peu partout dont la majorité passent par fglrx (i.e. celui-ci)... ben je me pose la question ?   
> 
> C'est vrai que ces modèles de cartes acceptent les 2 drivers.
> 
> Au fait, ça serait pas le driver RadeonHD qu'il faut utiliser pour les chip R500/600 ?

 

Si, mais la mienne est une R300   :Crying or Very sad: 

Quant à fglrx, c'est simple, c'est pas libre, ça me ralentit le système et ça plante contrairement à radeon...

----------

## boozo

Bon je me lance : as-tu essayé de recompiler media-libs/mesa ? (on peux voir un $eix mesa tant qu'on y est ?)

----------

## sephiroth2

Salut,

le voilà:

```
[I] media-libs/mesa

     Available versions:  6.5.2-r1 (~)7.0.3 (~)7.1_rc3 (~)7.1 (~)7.2_rc1 (~)7.2 {debug doc kernel_FreeBSD motif nptl pic video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_none video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_sunffb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via xcb}

     Installed versions:  7.2(14:21:23 11/15/08)(video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via -debug -doc -kernel_FreeBSD -motif -nptl -pic -video_cards_none -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_sunffb -xcb)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux
```

----------

## boozo

Bon ben... je t'avoue que je sèche un peu   :Sad: 

les officie{ls,ux} du SAVage ATI aussi du reste  :p

Sinon j'ai encore quelques pistes à éplucher sait-on jamais :

- Regarde dans les deux distros si tu as une sortie identique/cohérente de : 

```
$ ls -l /usr/lib/opengl/*/*/libGL.so.1.2

$ grep driCreateNewScreen /usr/lib/opengl/*/*/libGL.so.1.2
```

Au fait la selection des lib opengl tu peux le faire avec eselect (list et set <num> en fonction):

```
$eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

- Tu peux aussi tester la combinatoire du choix "module" vs "en dur" pour agp et radeon dans le kernel - des fois c'est sensible ces bestioles

- Je laisse de côté les considérations inhérentes à la branche unstable et sur ton choix mais peut-être se tourner encore un peu plus loin, vers les overlays par exemple, pour touver du git mesa et xorg-server qui sait ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est peut-être le choix qu'ils ont fait sur Arch ; sur laquelle tout va pour le mieux semble-t-il ?

As-tu comparé les versions qu'ils utilisent vis-à-vis des notres ?

Ah j'y pense... encore une chose :

 *kwen wrote:*   

> Je vois pas trop ce qui va pas. Ok pour l'agpgart (mais tu as ou moins le bon driver agp pour ta CM?)

 

quid ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah j'y pense... encore une chose :
> 
>  *kwen wrote:*   Je vois pas trop ce qui va pas. Ok pour l'agpgart (mais tu as ou moins le bon driver agp pour ta CM?) 
> ...

 

Bah oui avec les drivers proprio ont peut selectionner le driver interne au driver ou celui fournit par le noyau. (au taf j'ai une carte nvidia sur un ensemble de chipset intel, bah j'utilise intel-agp comme driver agp sinon le driver graphique déconne)

Mais dans le cas d'un driver open-source il faut forcément utiliser le driver agp fournit par le noyau.

----------

## sephiroth2

J'ai testé avec xorg-server-1.5.2, ça marche pour la 3D.... mais j'ai plus de clavier ni de souris avec...

Si je mets le xorg-server-1.5.2, j'ai l'erreur suivante:

```
config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))
```

Une idée pour ne plus avoir cette erreur et retrouver l'usage de mon clavier et ma souris ?   :Sad: 

----------

## marmotton

Content que tu ais enfin la 3D! (tu fais comment pour le voir sans clavier/souris?)

Pour le problème de clavier/souris, j'avais rencontré le même genre de choses lorsque je suis passé à xorg-server-1.5.2, dû au fait que certains drivers étaient restés en version stable (oui profile amd64 stable + xorg 1.5.2  :Mr. Green:  ), mais je ne me rappelle malheureusement pas des manips exactes que j'avais fait...

----------

## sephiroth2

Pour regarder ?

Facile, en fait, j'ai re émergé xf86-input-synaptics, lui il marche...et j'ai regardé la 3d avec neverball...

Mais j'ai tenté d'émerger xf86-input-mouse et xf86-input-keyboard sans effet...   :Sad: 

----------

## marmotton

Je viens de regarde l'ebuild de xorg-server, il met ça  comme avertissement à la fin ; tu l'as fait? (je suppose que oui d'après ton message précédent, mais au cas où)

```

   echo

   ewarn "You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.4.1"

   ewarn "or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because"

   ewarn "of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem."

   echo

   ewarn "You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers"

   ewarn "category using this command:"

   ewarn "emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/"

```

pour information les versions des drivers xorg sur mon PC (xorg server 1.5.2 ok) :

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard 1.3.1

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse 1.3.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati 6.9.0

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa 2.0.0

En espérant que ça pourra t'aider

PS : Avec les dernières versions d'xorg, le xorg. conf change et perd de son importance : tu peux essayer de le supprimer (ou déplacer plutot au cas ou).

[edit] Ah et aussi que dit le log de X?Last edited by marmotton on Sun Nov 30, 2008 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sephiroth2

Bah euh ouaip merci, je recompile là.

Tu pourrais me poster ton make.conf s'il te plaît ?

Y'a peut être quelque chose que j'ai oublié...

----------

## marmotton

Comme dit dans l'édition du message précédent, que te dis ton log de X?

Je te poste mon make.conf mais je ne pense pas que ça t'aidera beaucoup, il faudrait attendre que quelqu'un connaissant mieux que moi les problèmes liés à xorg-server-1.5.2 passe...

make.conf :

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

USE="libffi xcb srt mozdevelop -seamonkey tordns asf ipv6 mysql v4l v4l2 apache php qt4* -esd caml real threads -arts -kde gtk gnome hal avahi branding -nv -nvidia X a52 aac opengl sdl xv dts dvd dvdnav dvdread mmx mmxext sse sse2  acpi apm cdparanoia cdr cups dri dvdr -firefox xulrunner ffmpeg ftp gb gif ieee1394 imap java javascript jpeg lm_sensors mozilla mp3 mpeg msn multilib ocaml ogg opengl -oss pdf php quicktime ruby samba sockets spell svga tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis win32codecs x264 xcomposite xprint xscreensaver xvid -zlib -dlloader xml fglrx"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

#VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa ati" 

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa" 

#Xgl

#/xgl

PORTAGE_NICENESS=5

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/moi"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/verlihub

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

Pour information, les packages que j'ai dû keyworder pour xorg-server-1.5.2 dans mon package.keyword:

```

#R500 libre

media-libs/mesa ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati ~amd64

x11-base/x11-drm ~amd64

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~amd64

x11-base/xorg-server ~amd64

x11-libs/pixman ~amd64

x11-proto/dri2proto ~amd64

x11-libs/libdrm ~amd64

x11-libs/libXrender ~amd64

x11-proto/renderproto ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard ~amd64

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse ~amd64

```

----------

## sephiroth2

Pour mon Xorg.0.log:

```
#cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))
```

```
#cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering for RN50/RC410/RS485/RS600/R600 forced on -- This is NOT officially supported at the hardware level and may cause instability or lockups

(WW) RADEON(0): LCD DDC Info Table found!

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x3fff3000 is: 0x3fff3000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0x41ff4000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to determine num pipes from DRM, falling back to manual look-up!
```

Voilà, en espérant que ça aide...

Sinon j'ai retesté de recompiler mais toujours le même problème, ça marche pas   :Sad: 

----------

## sephiroth2

Ça marche, j'y crois pas !

Autant avec le xorg.conf de ubuntu ça marchait pas, je viens celui de archlinux et magie tout marche à merveille, j'ai plus d'erreur dans le EE, et AIGLX ne tourne plus avec le software rendering, que demander de plus ?

Autre chose, j'ai compilé xorg-server-1.5.2 sans hal pour plus avoir l'erreur (mais est-ce vraiment le bon choix ?).

Je vais quand même mettre mon xorg.conf au cas où d'autres personnes auraient le même message d'erreur.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Mouse0"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Identifier "Mouse0"

   Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   270   # mm

#   VendorName   "HIQ"

#   ModelName    "B70A"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

#   HorizSync    31.0 - 81.0

#   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AIGLX" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   Option "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1280 x 1200"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection
```

Merci vraiment à tous pour votre aide !   :Very Happy: Last edited by sephiroth2 on Sun Nov 30, 2008 10:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

heu... ôte-moi d'un doute : si j'ai bien compris, tu tournes avec fglrx ?

----------

## sephiroth2

Non, avec radeon et je viens d'installer compiz et ça marche au poil   :Very Happy: 

```
#lsmod | grep radeon

radeon                114720  2 

drm                    72360  3 radeon
```

Mais c'est vrai que le xorg.conf que j'ai mis porte au doute, je vais le rectifier..

----------

## boozo

Oui en effet il est incorrect et pas très propre en effet ce fichier de conf. ; donc un dernier test si tu m'autorises : rajoute AIGLX à la section Serverflags pour voir ?

Edit : je viens de comparer tes 2 fichiers et mis à part les options de renderaccel XAA qui ne devraient pas générer ces erreurs, c'est bien la seule chose qui n'apparait pas   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sephiroth2

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Oui en effet il est incorrect et pas très propre en effet ce fichier de conf. ; donc un dernier test si tu m'autorises : rajoute AIGLX à la section Serverflags pour voir ?
> 
> Edit : je viens de comparer tes 2 fichiers et mis à part les options de renderaccel XAA qui ne devraient pas générer ces erreurs, c'est bien la seule chose qui n'apparait pas  

 

Donc voilà, j'ai modifié le xorg.conf ci-dessus, mais pour les xorg.conf que tu as comparé, c'est bizarre quand même qu'avec l'un ça marche sans problème et avec l'autre non quand même...   :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

oui c'est bien ce qui m'intrigue également  :Sad:    là j'ai regardé vite fait et je suis un peu KO aussi si tu as le temps un de ces jours faudrait comparer point par point et tester pour identifier la cause mère

----------

